# New to the group on Christmas Eve!



## Kodiak50 (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ve been looking for a community in which I can get advice and share my experiences (to make sure I’m not crazy lol). But also to see how other deal with marriage that have peaked and now at a crossroads! Stay or go. I’ve been a wife for a little over 10 years.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Kodiak, welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here who can help clear out the fog....


----------



## Kodiak50 (Dec 24, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Hey Kodiak, welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks here who can helpl clear out the fog....


Thank you! I need support


----------



## dwdj75 (Sep 30, 2020)

New here also, hope we can help each other out !


----------

